# Kids got disbudded... Question? Pictures Added



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Our 3 kids got disbudded today. I was very happy with the lady who came out and did it. She sure know more about goats then our vets  

2 kids handled it really well. =) They have nice burns, no oozing or bleeding.

One didn't handle it too well. He acted like he was being murdered! screamed even after we stopped. Was panting, spacing out. She took a break after each burn to let him relax because he was really acting odd. His burns were bleeding a little. Let him rest, we did the other boy. Then she touched up just a bit to stop the bleeding and burn the top of the cap. I'm certain she didn't burn too long. No more then say.... 6 seconds on each side. I *think* she burned the other kids longer. They didn't act anything like him. He just acted OFF when we put him back with mom. He went running off to the other yard, stumbling, trying to scratch his head and hide. Wanted nothing to do with mom. 

Fast forward a few hours an he was jumping around fine. Back to playing and eating. Tonight I went to pen them up and his horns are all covered in ooz. A clear liquid is all over the burns. I sprayed him with blukote and he screamed and screamed and screamed. Started running away stumbling, scratching, hiding, and giving the sad little scream. =/ 

The other two are fine. Nice dry burns so I didn't spray anything on them. 

What should i do?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Kids got disbudded... Question?*

I would call the woman who did it and ask her what to do. I have not seen this happen, so it is new to me. I've seen a little bit of wetness sometimes, but not like you are describing, and I haven't had a kid carry on like that. I hope the kid is all right in the morning.

Jan


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Kids got disbudded... Question?*

I just survived my first disbudding. it was a bit traumatic for me (and the babies). my one doeling scratched her head for a hour afterwards. she would try to settle down and rest with her sister ... but would pop up and start scratching again. she also seemed a bit wobbly and off. Her one horn had more red around it than the other side and that was the side she kept scratching. But there was no "oozing".

I ended up putting some ice cubes in a damp dish towel. I had to fight her a bit at first ... but eventually she let me hold it on her head and she fell asleep in my arms. I also have her an aspirin (based on advice here on TGS). I dissolved it in water and squirted some in her mouth.

She seemed better a couple hours later ... but very stressful for me.

I hope your little guy is feeling better soon. keep us posted. I've got a polled buck lined up for our next breeding ... less disbudding for me would be just fine!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Kids got disbudded... Question?*

Never heard of that happening. I would call the lady. Sounds like he was not burned long enough. There should be no ooze. Was he the last done? Did she wait a few mins between kids to let the iron heat back up?


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Kids got disbudded... Question?*



freedomstarfarm said:


> Never heard of that happening. I would call the lady. Sounds like he was not burned long enough. There should be no ooze. Was he the last done? Did she wait a few mins between kids to let the iron heat back up?


He was the 1st done and the iron was nice and hot. We let it heat up for a while while we were talking. After the 1st burn of maybe 6 seconds he was panting and when we let him rest he seemed a little off....a little loopy for a bit after the 1st burn. She gave it several minutes between the two burns. I wasn't timing but I would say at least 5 minutes.

The other kids screamed and all but acted what I would say "normal" after a disbudding.

He seems to be acting okay again. Just really freaked out when I sprayed the blukote. Still oozing a little bit. Not blood, just clear fluid.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Kids got disbudded... Question?*

Just checked him one last time. Still LOTS of oozing and white. Doesn't look like the other kids burn. Not sure if he has rubbed and scratched at it too much. Not bleeding but it's really wet and has some white ooz on top. A little bit of fur around it is wet from the oozing. Worried it could get infected... Blue Kote spray seems to really hurt him. It must really burn. Suggestions?


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Kids got disbudded... Question?*

My vet swears by Vetricyn. It's a spray and its very safe. It's expensive, but it's worth it. Works great on burns. You can get it at TSC.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Kids got disbudded... Question?*

This doesn't look right to me.... The other kids have nice dry heads this morning.... This little guy already has bugs buzzing around his head.. The hair around the burn is wet. What can I put on it? I have blood stop powder on hand that I know is supposed to repel something? Otherwise I"m going to have to drive to tractor supply. Fly's are bad here...

His mom was vaccinated at 5 weeks prior to delivery with CD&T. Should I get him the toxoid since this is open?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids got disbudded... Question?*

Blu Kote stings like crazy as it is an alcohol base.... to me, his head looks as though he's scratched the caps off, and it really doesn't look as though he was hit long enough with the burner....I'm a noob when it comes to disbudding but I do know that not long enough makes things oozy and wet. I personally do not ever want to have to reburn again BUT in this little guys case, it might be best to reburn to dry up the wounds.
Blood stop powder will help dry the area and keep flies away, giving him a crushed 325mg aspirin to help with his pain as well as the inflamation, plain aspirin and dissolved in a small amount of water and given orally by syringe.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh my, poor dear! Hopefully he avoids getting an infection


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Vetricyn wont burn or sting.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

The girl who did the disbudding recommended Scarelet oil to help keep the flys away. 

Going to head to Tractor Supply in a little bit to see what they have.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I haven't done a lot of dis-budding but I have never seen anything like this. Hopefully he will heal quickly, I feel bad for the little guy. I read that some buds will ooze as this is the serum that produces the scab and should dry up quickly but in your case it seems to be oozing too long. Wish I could offer some advice. Maybe try the blood stop powder to help dry it up if nothing else is helping.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Blood stop powder worked really well =) Still oozing some but not as bad. Poor little guy runs every time he sees me. 

If he is still oozing tomorrow we are going to reburn him. I HATE the thought of that.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Last year I had a vet burn the horns on the kids.... They oozed, but the vet told me it was normal. It clearly was not as all 6 kids grew horns :veryangry: It was my first time disbudding so I had no idea that wasn't normal..... 

This year I had a breeder do the horns.... no oozing. There was some blood when a couple popped their caps off.... but otherwise.... definately no oozing.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

NubianLover said:


> Last year I had a vet burn the horns on the kids.... They oozed, but the vet told me it was normal. It clearly was not as all 6 kids grew horns :veryangry: It was my first time disbudding so I had no idea that wasn't normal.....


Did they grow full horns? Or just scurs?


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't think he was burned long enough. 

My very first disbudding job looked like this because I didn't do it long enough and in hind sight, he was the first one done too - and maybe the iron wasn't all the way heated up (even though I though it was at the time). My guy ended up with full horns, that grew crooked and looked awful. IMO - I would reburn your guy before its too late.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

This kid was not burned for near long enough or maybe the iron was far from hot enough or both. 
There will be scurs most likely unless redone. 

The bigest issue not is preventing infection and fly strike. The blood stop powder will only stop the ooze it will not prevent infection or flys. 
Blue kote or some other anteseptic should be applied even if it stings that is better than infection. 

What kind of iron did she use?


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Skyz84 said:


> Did they grow full horns? Or just scurs?


They all grew full sets of horns.... :sigh: That's Jack from last fall.... I don't have a photo of when he was burned, though....









This was a buckling I sold that had supposedly been disbudded... this was from last spring.









Like I said, they all had oozing.... Had I known that was a sign.... I would have had them reburned. But the vet told me they were good.... so I trusted him.... that's why this year I had a breeder do it.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Good grief, what is it with these vets who claim to know what they're doing and DON'T!!! 

:veryangry: :angry: :veryangry:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well the good news ... his head has stayed dried. I applied blood stop powder twice and it has stayed dry since. Using blukote once per day. He doesn't scream as bad when I do it. I don't smell anything bad like infection around his head. 

He is eating and playing. Keeping a REALLY close eye on him. 

I'm buying my own disbudding iron. I have a feeling all 3 kids are going to grow full horns if they are not reburned. . They just don't look burned "as good" or as "deep" as the pictures I see. But that's a whole other topic. LOL


----------

